# Can someone please tell me whether or not they relate to this?



## ceecee (Sep 4, 2020)

hi! i've been suffering from dp for about a year now along with an anxiety disorder and possible ptsd. right now i'm incredibly stressed. i'm awaiting results from the hospital for some kind of infection they found in my bloodwork. It wasn't necessarily a very high infection but ofcourse i'm still freaking out about it even though everyone around me says I'm completely fine.i will get the results in three weeks or they call me if something is terribly wrong. being that my fear revolves mostly around my health, naturally i'm constantly terrified of receiving a call. i went to my gp today to get oxazepam and i'm gonna try it for the first time tonight. hoping i can get some sleep.

as many of you have experienced , anxiety and dp comes with a ridiculous amount of symptoms that can really make you feel terrible. every symptom I experience is a trigger for me. and ofcourse today, a new one showed up and i'm hoping someone can relate. 
i have constant tension in my muscles and i am seeing a physical therapist for this. however the pain has now shifted to very high up in my neck, where my head begins. along with a stiffness in my jaw. twice in the last 3 days, I experienced, almost like an attack, that i felt like i was about to faint. Or have a stroke, even though i have (thank god) absolutely no idea what that feels like. but i don't faint or anything else i just feel really weird and lightheaded and incredibly disassociated because of this pressure on my head. it's a really scary sensation and i feel as if it may have something to do with my neck but my anxiety is telling me otherwise. i was wondering if anyone else has experienced this or anything like it and could give me some peace of mind.

thank you for taking the time to read this!


----------



## butcheniho (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey there,

Everything you described, bar the infection, is anxiety related. I'm now recovered and have experienced headaches and muscle pain and still occasionally get headaches when I'm anxious. Check out this for some reassurance https://www.healthline.com/health/headache/anxiety-headachesI actually got over my DP by finding ways to relieve the muscle tension... I posted my story in the recovery stories thread if you want to check it out, feel free to fire me a message if you'd like to...


----------

